# Need browser for Android tablet!



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a Samsung tablet, I need a GOOD browser.
I hate Chrome which it came with and don't like FireFox much either.

I am a IE user on the PC's and would like something close to that?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

According to this Google searchhttps://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:play.google.com+browser, it looks like there are quite a few to choose from.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I am hoping that someone could suggest one that they have used.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

I've used Maxthon, Baidu and Atlas. Still like Chrome and Firefox better though.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks I will have a look at them.

As said up front, I HATE Chrome and Firefox is not much better.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep. To each his own eh?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Dolphin is the only browser I use on mobile devices.


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Puffin browser is the best in my book!
Check it out here: http://www.puffinbrowser.com/index.php
Barry


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

DaveA, like you, I am not a fan of the chrome browser. I installed FF on my ASUS Memo tablet and do not like it at all.

Then I discovered another app, just titled Browser, which came on the tablet. I like it but efforts to discover what it is have been unsuccessful. I looked over all 250+ browser apps on googleplay and it doesn't match any of those icons. I went searching for an icon that looks like my browser icon and have not found it yet.
It is not listed in my apps so I have no idea what I'm using.
It looks like this but in blue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Can WhatBrowser.org or WhichBrowser.net determine what it is?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks. I got very interesting results. The whatbrowser site stated it was Chrome 30. I then fired up the chrome browser that I can identify by the icon and this was identified as chrome 37. So it looks like I am using chrome but an early version.


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I do not think the link that SpywareDr provided works with Android. I got the same results (Chrome30)
and I do not have Chrome on my tablet. I have Firefox and Puffin.
Barry


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Device: Samsung Galaxy Note II running Android 4.4.2 (KitKat)


Default broswer

Site "whatbrowser.org" states:

Android 4​
Site "whichbrowser.net" states:

You are using a Samsung Galaxy Note running Andriod 4.4.2​

Firefox

Site "whatbrowser.org" states:

You are currently using...
Firefox Mobile 32​
Site "whichbrowser.net" states:

You are using Firefox 
Mobile 32.0 on Android

Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Mobile; rv:32.0) 
Gecko/32.0 Firefox/32.0​

Chrome

Site "whatbrowser.org" states:

You are currently using...
Chrome Mobile 37​
Site "whichbrowser.net" states:

You are using Chrome Dev
37.0.2062.117 on a 
Samsung Galaxy Note II
running Android 4.4.2

Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Adroid 4.4.2; SAMSUNG-
SGH-I317 Build/KOT49H) AppleWebKit/537.36
(KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/37.0.2067.117
Mobile Safari/537.36​


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> I do not think the link that SpywareDr provided works with Android.


 I have to disagree with you on that. It identified my FF as FF 32 (Android tablet) and my chrome as Chrome 37 so 2 out of 3 are correct.
So which browser was identified as Chrome 30 on that site for you?


----------



## rajatgarg1130 (Oct 19, 2014)

use *dolphin browser*... it's the best browser out there.
but with the recent updates to Google chrome, i would prefer chrome over dolphin.


----------

